# Just broke 60K shutter count on my 1DX



## CAP (Jun 21, 2014)

After snapping a few photos today i looked and i noticed i had 60,000 shutter release cycles on my 1dx.

had to snap a shot with my phone so about bad quality.






Also i love how the 1d bodies keep track of total stutter use for the hole life of the camera.


----------



## KmH (Jun 21, 2014)

Nikon's, from the lowest entry-level DSLR and up records the shutter count in the Maker Notes section of the image Exif data.


----------

